# Fisons Pharmaceutical Research, Holmes Chapel - May 2015



## Landie_Man (May 13, 2015)

So after a night in a Stoke Hotel, the car was thankfully still there... Me and Ben went on our way to the next site. I hadn’t actually heard of this one but instantly recognised it when I looked UP! I’d been wondering where that photo had been taken!

The lovely but derped admin block is all that’s left of the Fisons/Sanofi-Aventi Pharmaceutical Research Site in Holmes Chapel. 

Bengers opened the site in 1937, then Fisons researched the drug Intal on site after Fisons took over in the 60s. The site was closed around 2004 when Sanofi-Aventi bought the site and built a shiny new place next door.

The site was sold for £13,000,000 in 2012 and plans for Homes and a Shopping Park have not progressed.


#1







#2






#3






#4






#5






#6






#7






#8






#9






#10





More At:
https://www.flickr.com/photos/landie_man/sets/72157652304848818


----------



## HughieD (May 13, 2015)

FAB dome shots there.


----------



## Malcog (Mar 16, 2018)

HughieD said:


> FAB dome shots there.


Sad to see this once mighty company that employed so many people in Holmes Chapel brought to almost extinction, I worked there on their IT systems in the early 90s


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Mar 19, 2018)

Wonderful staircase, arched window and domed skylight!!! Do you happen to know its current status? Fab pics


----------



## Gollyponda (Jan 9, 2021)

My first full time job was on the Fisons (Bengers) site back in 1964. Although I didn't work in the magnificent art deco main block I was a frequent visitor to the library which I think was on the first floor. Even in my youth I recognised what a special piece of architecture this was and for the developers to have demolished it just shows what complete and utter morons they are.


----------

